# framepill: if your ribcage isnt wider than your hip ...



## paulus (Nov 21, 2018)

you have a problem








> Men and women were also pretty close in agreement on ideal male body shapes. The images you see at the left of each pair, above, were designed by women. They set a preferred ideal man at a BMI of 24.5, a waist-to-hip ratio of .86 and a waist-to-chest ratio of .77. The ideal set by the men (not shown) was a BMI of 25.9, a waist-to-hip ratio of .87 and a waist-to-chest ratio of .74.



https://www.today.com/health/ideal-real-what-perfect-body-really-looks-men-women-t83731


stand like this and make a pic .. if your ribcage isnt wider than your hips its ogre tiggy

RIBCAGE WIDTH IS SOO IMPORTANT



> Other researchers found waist-to-chest ratio the largest determinant of male attractiveness, with body mass index and waist-to-hip ratio not as significant.[62]



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_attractiveness

here you can compare your ribcage width to the general population by measuring the distance between your nipples

https://www.humanics-es.com/ADA316646.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 21, 2018)

22 cm from nipple to nipple

Visually, my gymcelled lats and outer chest muscles are frauding the waist-to-chest ratio. My non gymcelled version looked like the image on the right.


----------



## paulus (Nov 21, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> 22 cm from nipple to nipple
> 
> Visually, my gymcelled lats and outer chest muscles are frauding the waist-to-chest ratio. My non gymcelled version looked like the image on the right.



tbh if you put your arms like in the image you minimize the lateral frauding


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 21, 2018)

tbhtbh not as important as shoulders


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 21, 2018)

paulus said:


> tbh if you put your arms like in the image you minimize the lateral frauding


I know, the frauding is still there though. This is not even a natural position. I mean it‘s good to check the ratio, but what a girl will see at first glance is you with a natural posture. That‘s the only thing which counts.


----------



## Madness (Nov 21, 2018)

tbh my ribcage is too massive


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

I say go shove your barrel ribcage cope.

It's all face.

Girls like exposed clavicle btw, that good.

I have.


----------



## paulus (Nov 21, 2018)

framecel on suicidewatch

ribcage barrel or death

reminder: the left body was designed by prime female 19 year old college students

this is what prime women want


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 21, 2018)

inb4 1.75 shoulder to waist ratio at 15+ bf percentage and without touching a weight in over 2 years.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 21, 2018)

My hips are like 1.5cm wider than my ribcage at EACH side. The distance between my nipples is 20cm. Is it even worth it to gymcel with such a bad frame?


----------



## paulus (Nov 21, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> My hips are like 1.5cm wider than my ribcage at EACH side. The distance between my nipples is 20cm. Is it even worth it to gymcel with this bad frame?



you should do a sport for sure

whether thats gymceling or sth else is on you to decide


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 21, 2018)

paulus said:


> you should do a sport for sure
> 
> whether thats gymceling or sth else is on you to decide


Can I fraud the v-shape if I get a huge back or something?


----------



## paulus (Nov 21, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Can I fraud the v-shape if I get a huge back or something?



you just can get wider but you cant change proportions


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 21, 2018)

paulus said:


> you just can get wider but you cant change proportions


my non gymcelled version is like the one on the right, but I play Football (soccer) which makes it very optimal for me


----------



## mido the slayer (Nov 21, 2018)

I think running and bench press could fix this problem I don't have thank god


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 21, 2018)

paulus said:


> you have a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it the widest point of your legs or the actual HIP BONE?


----------



## lasthope (Nov 21, 2018)

fuck im the one on the right and I am gymcelling its over


----------



## paulus (Nov 21, 2018)

lasthope said:


> fuck im the one on the right and I am gymcelling its over



nah just focuse on your other strength (body isnt one apparently)


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 21, 2018)

Just when you thought it couldnt get worse


----------



## iamgoingtomakeit (Nov 21, 2018)

my ribcage is smaller than my hips but my shoulders are much wider than my hips so


----------



## paulus (Nov 27, 2018)

iamgoingtomakeit said:


> my ribcage is smaller than my hips but my shoulders are much wider than my hips so





> Other researchers found waist-to-chest ratio the largest determinant of male attractiveness,



how is your waist tho


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

paulus said:


>


t posing lul


----------



## paulus (Nov 27, 2018)

notafed said:


> t posing lul



necessary tho for honest ribcage rating

and they measured the waist to chest ratio in that position


----------



## RationalBrody (Nov 28, 2018)

TFW you have a good shoulder to waist ratio (V-taper), but you're still a framecel.
I literally have the pelvis of a 12-year old boy.


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 28, 2018)

Over for me then. Altough the hips aren't much wider than the ribcage. Can anything be done to get more ribcage width?


----------



## paulus (Nov 28, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Over for me then. Altough the hips aren't much wider than the ribcage. Can anything be done to get more ribcage width?



breathe exercies and you might gain 1-2mm


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> 22 cm from nipple to nipple
> 
> Visually, my gymcelled lats and outer chest muscles are frauding the waist-to-chest ratio. My non gymcelled version looked like the image on the right.


Me too. I think everyone's does


----------



## Effortless (Sep 17, 2019)

Reminder for gymcels


----------



## Deleted member 8941 (Oct 12, 2020)

I hate having a narrow ribcage.


----------

